# Cyp Wardii



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)

A really good grower and friend allowed me to upload a pic of his beauty here. Since years I travell over this time to his plant and look at it. 
Now this year he gave me the first time the right to put a pic of it in here. 

I think that the plant live under great condition the pic explain himself


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2014)

wow...


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful! Never seen it listed for sale here.


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! That is wonderful!!!

I've read that this species is notoriously difficult to grow (if not impossible). Your friend seems to have found out the secret. Will he share with us how he manages to grow this so well?


----------



## Dido (Jun 17, 2014)

To be honest I killed them this way, he build his hole garden for orchids, so he started 50cm deep in the hole area, and build it up till he tought it is finished. I have a capsule of the last year flower in a lab and hope that soemthign comes out of it, it was full of seed. 
He has some dry capsule, but not finished his lab till now. 
So I hope he will start one day to breed. He had 3 clones of it, but now all give away for trading them. Have a small part myself but it is not doing perfect for me.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2014)

Eye candy.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Hera (Jun 17, 2014)

Really cute bloom.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow. Someone needs to get those spots into an easily grown hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2014)

Indeed, growing this plant to such perfection is an accomplishment that is hard to appreciate unless you know how many have died in the hands of expert growers the world over. Also hard tell from the photo (which is fine) is the size of this plant, standing not more than hand high with lips as big as the average thumbnail…

Again, impressive. I hope this species is eventually produced in quantity since it is native to just a tiny part of Sichuan and adjoining Yunnan (perhaps Myanmar too) - I fear for its future in the wild.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool, I didn't realize how small it was until looking closer
Very neat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

